# Zahlungsverweigerung bei Handypay



## Teleton (23 Juni 2005)

Gibt es eigentlich Erkenntnisse dazu wie bei Zahlungsverweigerung der Forderungseinzug funktioniert ?
Die Beträge werden ja wohl über die Mobilfunkrechnung abgerechnet. 
Gibt das MF-Unternehmen die Forderung bei Nichtzahlung an den Anbieter zurück oder ziehen die die Forderung selber (aus abgetretenem Recht ?) wie eine eigene mit allen Konsequenzen (Sperrung der Sim-Karte, Kündigung bei anhaltender Zahlungsverweigeung + Schadenersatz für die restlichen Grundgebühren, Inkassobüro usw) ein ?

Das wäre ja durchaus eine andere Qualität der Auseinandersetzung als die Streitigkeiten mit der Telekom um Dialerentgelte. Da erfolgt die Einziehung ja eher halbherzig.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich Erkenntnisse dazu wie bei Zahlungsverweigerung der Forderungseinzug funktioniert ?.


Wahrscheinlich dauert das noch ein paar Tage, da ja erst ab 17.6  mit Handypayment 
von Berliner Seite animiert so richtig"durchgestartet" wurde...

cp


----------



## Teleton (23 Juni 2005)

Die ausführlichere Variante von Handypay gibts doch schon etwas länger.

Aber Du hast Recht, spätestens bei der nächsten Mobilfunkrechnung werden wir es erfahren.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> spätestens bei der nächsten Mobilfunkrechnung werden wir es erfahren.


oder bei Prepaid , da könnte das böse Erwachen sehr schnell erfolgen

cp

PS: Laß uns diese Diskusion besser im anderen Thread fortsetzen, hier werden die Grabgesänge gehalten...


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt das MF-Unternehmen die Forderung bei Nichtzahlung an den Anbieter zurück oder ziehen die die Forderung selber (aus abgetretenem Recht ?) wie eine eigene mit allen Konsequenzen (Sperrung der Sim-Karte, Kündigung bei anhaltender Zahlungsverweigeung + Schadenersatz für die restlichen Grundgebühren, Inkassobüro usw) ein?



Mobilfunk ist doch auch Sprachtelefonie und somit vom § 19 TKV geprägt.


> *TKV § 19 Sperre, Zahlungsverzug*
> 
> (1) Anbieter allgemeiner Zugänge zu festen öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen und Anbieter von Sprachtelefondienst sind berechtigt, die Inanspruchnahme dieser Leistungen ganz oder teilweise zu unterbinden (Sperre), wenn der Kunde
> 
> ...



Demnach ist Sperren doch bei einem Widerspruch gegen eine Einzelforderung und Bezahlung der übrigen Positionen doch gar nicht nicht rechtmäßig oder irre ich da? Obwohl, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass SMSen eigentlich gar keine Sprachtelefonie ist, sondern Datenverkehr .....  :gruebel:


----------



## Teleton (23 Juni 2005)

Der §19 TKV gilt soweit ich mich erinnere nicht für Mobilfunk, da gilt nur das normale BGB-Leistungsstörungsrecht (muss ich aber nochmal nachschauen).

Ausserdem ist es ja keine Forderung aus dem Telefonvertrag (die SMS mit dem Code ist ja wohl kostenfrei) sondern vermutlich eine aus abgetretenem Recht des Zahlungssystemanbieters. 
Deswegen ists ja spannend zu wissen ob die Mobilfunkanbieter die Forderung stillschweigend wie eine eigene behandeln (wie wohl bei Premium-SMS) oder als Fremdforderung ausbuchen und den Anbietern den Einzug selber überlassen.


Nachedit: Laut Spindler : Vertragsrecht der Telekommunikationsanbieter gilt § 19 TKV *nicht* für Mobilfunk (Teil V Randziffer 161) . Die komplizierte Begründung tippe ich jetzt nicht ab


----------

